# Black spots and white spots



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

Hey guys... having a couple issues with my girls.. one was i think i aquired some mites... ive spray the girls down with allgrownups iso,water,soap solution.... but i still have to combat a couple other problems... 
I have black spots on some of my leaves... and what looks like a white resdue on some of the plants... little white spots that look like it was dusted with flour or something.. but it doesnt just wipe off.. 

Any suggestions from that.. or does my lazy bum neeed to take a pic??


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 27, 2007)

i think you need to take a pic haha. I've not seen the white spots that look like someone put flour on it that wont come off. A picture would help significantly. Thanks =)

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

LOl.. i think ill wait on a second opinion... the batteries are still charging anyway...


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 27, 2007)

that could be the solution doing that , i got told for mites to use desolvable asprin in water & spray onthe leafs then about a day after it ledft the leafs white & unable to rub it off until i just sprayed them for a few days with normal water .... then again this might not be the problem  GL


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

Nah it was there before the solution was sprayed on...... And i didnt use asprin.. but how did that work for the mites???


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 27, 2007)

thats just what i heard from someone on here possibly crintonator or something lol forgot the exact spellin , i dunno anyway m8 just trying to help .... any chance you knowwhere pics of hermies are , nobody is replying to my thread in indoor i dunno bout male/female/hermie looks lol theres male/female pics there but what i have looks like neither ....sorry bout using this thread for that


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 27, 2007)

No prob man.. i think what i have is called powdery mildew.... but im not 100% sure.... thats the white ish...  but i still dont have an idea what these black spots are.. i assume some sort of fungus or mold???


----------



## Uk1 (Jun 27, 2007)

theres a mold post somewhere on here either in this section , or indoor


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 28, 2007)

i have a black spot on one of my plants too.... it looks like a tiny drop of tar or something is on the leaf and it doesnt rub off.


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep.... thats what im dealing with also.....


----------



## Dewayne (Jun 28, 2007)

i'd like to see what it looks like, it'd help a lot anyways. I've just never had a "black tar" on my plants or floury white stuff that wont come off. 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SENS1MILLA (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah i wont be able to look at my plants for the next few days, but ill have a pic of this black tar on saturday.


----------

